# let's hear your "how to pick a sweet watermelon" tips.



## boomchakabowwow (May 27, 2013)

summer is here!! at least where i live. those mega pallets of watermelons are showing up, and i bet i eat one a week.

tips? love to hear your strategy.

i go by:
heavy with a big yellow "earth" spot.

my dad swore by bug scratches and he was a thumper. i've seen old ladies sniffing them (?). 

when i was young, i got a woman telephone number over a discussion at the watermelon pallet. hehe.


----------



## Lucretia (May 27, 2013)

I'm a thumper. And I like seeded melons better than seedless. My mother & grandmother always said to wait until the 4th of July (in the SE US) for melons to really get good ones.

My great uncle was a farmer and grew melons. My mother used to tell stories of going out to the melon patch and eating the hearts out of a bunch of melons, then feeding the rest to the pigs. Sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## sachem allison (May 27, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> I'm a thumper. And I like seeded melons better than seedless. My mother & grandmother always said to wait until the 4th of July (in the SE US) for melons to really get good ones.
> 
> My great uncle was a farmer and grew melons. My mother used to tell stories of going out to the melon patch and eating the hearts out of a bunch of melons, then feeding the rest to the pigs. Sounds like heaven to me!


 best tasting chickens it melons too


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

Mmmm . . . melon fed pig finished on acorn . . . sends a shiver down my spine.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 27, 2013)

I smell. Not sure what I'm actually looking for, meaning I can't describe it, but always works for me. Big scratches too, not holes or pita, just scratches. 

I like a little salt on mine, co-workers think I'm crazy


----------



## Sambal (May 27, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> I'm a thumper. And I like seeded melons better than seedless.
> 
> 
> I thump and prefer seeded ones as well. BUT I have no idea what I'm listening or feeling for when I thump! I kinda like thumping melons, find it strangely satisfying. Plus it makes me feel like I know what I'm doing. Generally I go for heavier ones but sometimes when the juice content is too much I find some melons sort of soggy. I like it when the texture between pulp and juice is just right.
> ...


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2013)

I eat one or two a year and only buy them from roadside stands in the middle of the season. Haven't got a bad one yet, and totally in agreement about buying those w/seeds only.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 27, 2013)

mmmm...with salt!!

i like to use a real chunky gray salt. the texture of the melon is really complimented with the minerally crunch of the big salt chunks. love it.


----------



## ggg16902002 (May 27, 2013)

In my country we check a few signs in order to decide if it's ripe:
1. Tap it and hope to hear a hollow sound.
2. Try to pull the stem. If it's easy enough to tear it off than it's ripe.
2. Choose a watermelon that have a yellow mark on one side. (this is the side that touched the ground).
3. Bright green color means that the watermelon is unripe. 

Souli


----------



## slowtyper (May 28, 2013)

thanks for the tips. Buying one tomorrow. Serving it seasoned with nuac cham.


----------

